# Real Difference between iron-on and heat press



## joemeca (Jun 5, 2006)

I was wondering what the real difference between using an iron with heat transfer paper and a heat press? 

And what does a screen printer use?

sorry im new 

joe


----------



## Corys8646 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Real Difference*

the difference between an Iron and Heat Press is night and day...for very small designs you might be able to get away with an Iron (3"X3"), but and iron can't produce the heat and pressure that a press can.

screen printing is not related to heat transfer, 2 different processes. Screen printers use a screen on top of the shirt and squeege ink through the screen onto the shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Real Difference*

Here's a good thread that I found using the forum search using the keyword: iron-on
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2226&highlight=iron-on
(it explains why you should use a heat press for transfers instead of an iron)

Screen printers do use a heat press or an iron on. Screen printing is a totally different process than a heat tranfer.

http://www.answers.com/screen-printing&r=67



coastgraphicsupply.com said:


> A heat press is the machine that presses a transfer onto an imprintable substrate. Using high temperatures and heavy pressures for a certain amount of time, the transfer is permanently embedded into the product.
> 
> .Heat presses are recommended for professional and satisfying results simply because standard laminating devices and home hand irons can not get even near the temperatures required for a reliable transfer. Standard transfers require anywhere from 375° to 425° F demand serious force in pressing often from 40-80 psi. These temperatures and pressures are simply not possible with other heated devices.


----------



## joemeca (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Real Difference*

thanks guys nice too meet you rodney


----------

